# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  [Đố vui mùa hè] Cái tủ lạnh

## duykhoa

*Câu này không khó - nhưng thú vị...*

Dụng cụ bạn có là 1 lon nước đá bằng nhôm - giống cái ở nhà bạn dg dùng á. 1 chút nước cùng một cái tủ lạnh...
Chỉ bấy nhiêu đó thôi... Bạn hãy dùng bàn tay của mình tạo ra có 1 cục nước đá có 3 lớp. Lớp ngoài là nước đá - lớp 2 là không khí - lớp 3 là nước đá.

_:1eyeChúc mai mắn ^^_
​

----------


## changmin629x

Dụng cụ bạn cho là 1 lon nước = nhôm và 1 cái tủ lạnh
Mình nghĩ cái tủ lạnh chỉ là mồi nhử thôi

Trước hết ta làm như sau:

1. Lấy cái lon bằng nhôm và bỏ vào đó 1 cục đó nhỏ hơn cái lon đó
2. Đổ đầy nước vào cái lon có cục đá. Trong nước có không khí.

Ngang đây đã đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bạn rồi chứ.

"Lớp ngoài là lon nhôm, lớp giữa là không khí và lớp trong cùng là đá"

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

*Ôi Trời!!!!*

Chỉ bấy nhiu dụng cụ đó thui - cục nước đá nhỏ ở đâu cho bạn bỏ vào vậy hehehehe... Chưa đúng bạn ơi!:whistling:

----------


## maukimtan

Nói vậy nếu sai bỏ qua nhé! theo tính chất vật lí thì có nghĩ là trong lon có 3 phần mà 2 phần là đá còn phần giữa là không khí đúng ko
Trước tiên ta đổ nước vào lon khoảng 1/3 rồi chờ cho nó đông lại! (theo tính chất thì ở dưới 0 độ C thì nước sẽ nở ra có có tính kết dính thì tất nhiên 1/3 nước sẽ hóa thành đá và dính ở đáy lon.
Bước tiếp theo ta đổ nước vào 1/3 lon như lần trước và bịt miệng lon lại rồi up ngược lại lon nước sẽ đông phía dưới và tạo khoảng trống ở giữa (nếu có hình mình sẽ minh họa cho dễ hiểu hơn)
nếu đúng thank mình cái nhé

----------


## HuaAnh

*Có thể đúng*

Đáp án của bạn nghe có vẻ hợp lý[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]... Nhưng nước đá nó lạnh từ ngoài vào mà chứ đâu phải đông đá từ dưới lên đâu bạn ơi!!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])... Làm như cách bạn chỉ có khoảng không khí phía dưới thôi...

Nhưng vẫn chưa đúng đáp án của mình...hj`

----------


## lephiet

> Nói vậy nếu sai bỏ qua nhé! theo tính chất vật lí thì có nghĩ là trong lon có 3 phần mà 2 phần là đá còn phần giữa là không khí đúng ko
> Trước tiên ta đổ nước vào lon khoảng 1/3 rồi chờ cho nó đông lại! (theo tính chất thì ở dưới 0 độ C thì nước sẽ nở ra có có tính kết dính thì tất nhiên 1/3 nước sẽ hóa thành đá và dính ở đáy lon.


Tới đây thì đô tiếp nước vào cho nó bắt đầu đông lớp phía trên rồi dùng tay đục 1 lổ nhỏ cho nước chảy ra là được 3 lớp như đề bài. đúng ko nhỉ @@

----------


## mallboro

> Nói vậy nếu sai bỏ qua nhé! theo tính chất vật lí thì có nghĩ là trong lon có 3 phần mà 2 phần là đá còn phần giữa là không khí đúng ko
> Trước tiên ta đổ nước vào lon khoảng 1/3 rồi chờ cho nó đông lại! (theo tính chất thì ở dưới 0 độ C thì nước sẽ nở ra có có tính kết dính thì tất nhiên 1/3 nước sẽ hóa thành đá và dính ở đáy lon.


Tới đây thì đô tiếp nước vào cho nó bắt đầu đông lớp phía trên rồi dùng tay đục 1 lổ nhỏ cho nước chảy ra là được 3 lớp như đề bài. đúng ko nhỉ

----------


## noithatkienan

Đổ 1 nửa nước vào lon cho trong tủ lạnh, để đông cứng hết lại đổ tiếp nước lên trên. Sau đó để đông phần mỏng ở trên thì đục 1 lỗ cho nước chảy ra. Vậy là ta có 3 lớp: Đá, không khí, đá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

